# Any one feel these symptoms with hypo?



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

So I seem to be able to tell when my levels are creeping back up. I feel irritable and an extremely overwhelmed feeling and like I have no tolerance. I get shooting aching pain in my neck, shoulders, chest. My skin gets real dry and my eczema gets worse. Hair falls out more and is more brittle along with my nails. Anyone else? So frustrating. I just increased my levo and cant wait to start feeling normal again. I feel like I'm being such a "B" but I cant help it.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, I think you and about everyone else here has experienced that! Glad to hear you were able to get your Levothyroxine dose increased. You should be on the way to feeling better soon! hugs6


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I swing back and forth between feeling normal and hypo. When I am feeling hypo, my throat has a lump, my voice is hoarse, I retain water and get all puffy, and I ache. It last for about a week and then the thyroid gland kicks back in and I lose a bunch of water weight and the aches go away.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I can definitely relate - I can tell when my TSH is going up 1) When the fatigue starts back up and 2) When I get really cranky and impatient!!


----------



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for your posts. Its a relief to hear that I am not the only one. Hoping to feel better soon before I have to start apologizing to people for going off on them, lol =)!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I feel this too....I'm highly annoyed, overwhelmed, anxious, irritated and have little patience. My tsh is apparently normal at 2.41 but I think it needs to be closer to the lower end of "normal" rather than in the middle. It's not fair to my kids, my husband, and myself for me to be feeling this way. I also feel like I have to put lotion on like 10x a day!!! My skin is so dry it's uncomfortable! Ugh. I feel so old and I'm only 26. Wth.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes to all of the above. In particular right now. And I'm so tired but I CAN'T SLEEP, so it makes all of this worse. I'm only 27 and feel like my life is falling apart.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I feel this too....I'm highly annoyed, overwhelmed, anxious, irritated and have little patience. My tsh is apparently normal at 2.41 but I think it needs to be closer to the lower end of "normal" rather than in the middle. It's not fair to my kids, my husband, and myself for me to be feeling this way. I also feel like I have to put lotion on like 10x a day!!! My skin is so dry it's uncomfortable! Ugh. I feel so old and I'm only 26. Wth.


Hi and welcome!!!










Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and with the FREES @ about 75% of the range.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day? When did you last have labs?

Try working from the inside out taking a couple thousand MGS. per day of Omega III and using only olive oil in your cooking.


----------

